# Sucking Air



## Roztom1 (Oct 6, 2007)

When I flush a toilet it sucks the air from another drain and makes a loud gurgling noise.

I have a full bath with tub, toilet and sink and a add-on 1/2 bathroom, shower and toilet. 

When I flush either toilet it pulls the water down in the other toilet (not all the way but close) and their is a gurgling sound coming from either the shower, tub or sink.. 

IT seems that the venting is coming through the inside pipes.

What are the odds that the stack vent is somehow clogged? 

Could this be caused by the add-on 1/2 bath being tapped into the orginal bath lines and not tied directly to the vent?

THanks,

Tom


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

roztom said:


> Could this be caused by the add-on 1/2 bath being tapped into the orginal bath lines and not tied directly to the vent?
> 
> THanks,
> 
> Tom


This part is confusing me. Are you saying that your add-on is not vented? :huh:


----------



## Roztom1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I really don't know...it was here when I bought the house.

It seems either side will do it unless I keep water in the traps... When I flush the toilet it grabs the air through the tub drain. It seems to do this whether I flush the original bathroom or the add-on. When I flush either toilet it pulls the waterlevel down from the other also.

Sorry I can't be more clear. I do not know how they are connected. 

Does thia behavior indicate:

1. They are not vented?
2. The add-on is not vented and is affecting the original.
3. The vent is clogged.

BTW. I assume there are 2 pipes, a sanitary pipe, the large black pipe and then a smaller vent pipe. I do not have the smaller pipe. Can they be combined?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

roztom said:


> I really don't know...it was here when I bought the house.
> 
> It seems either side will do it unless I keep water in the traps... When I flush the toilet it grabs the air through the tub drain. It seems to do this whether I flush the original bathroom or the add-on. When I flush either toilet it pulls the waterlevel down from the other also.
> 
> ...


could be either not vented, not vented properly, or clogged.

do you have access underneath the house?


----------



## Roztom1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a basement with the sanitary going out. One from the kitchen and one from the bathroom. They end up at a catch-basin and then out to the street/sewer.

Also coming up thru the roof their is one black stack of I think black cast iron pipe. There is only one stack going up which these are tied into.

Does their need to be a seperate vent pipe or can the vent and the sanitary stack be combined into the one stack?

THanks for your help,

Tom


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

You have a venting problem. Vents supply air to the drainage system so it works properly. If the system does not have an air supply, it pulls a vacuum on other lines to get air. This is whats happening to you. This needs to be addressed since when the trap water is pulled out, it allows sewer gas to enter the house. Start on the roof and see if the main vent has birds nests or other blockage. You can flush it out with a garden hose after removing all you can by hand. All the fixtures should be tied into the main vent pipe. I have included a link to show a typical drain system so you can get an idea of how it should look. In the picture, the lines shown above the fixtures are the vent lines. Just click on the link below.

http://www.hometips.com/hyhw/plumbing/74drain.html


----------



## Roztom1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks...

SO if I understand the vent lines are above the highest drains/fixtures in the house and the highest probability is that my stack is clogged...can there be anything else?

Considering it pulls only on the second floor when I flush either toilet..I don't notice anything from the first floor sink or dishwasher... maybe not enough suction??

THanks,

Tom


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I think it is the main ventpipe. Since it is getting air from the upper floor fixtures, you would not notice it much downstairs.


----------



## Roztom1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks..since climbing my peaked roof to get to the stack is not in my job description, I am having a guy come to do it on Friday. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Roztom1 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Blocked*

Had the Stack checked and it filled up with water.

It seems the blockage is down about 10 ft from the roof. 

The guy is coming back tomorrow to rod it out from the roof side. 

After he filled it up with water when I flushed the toilets it "really" sucked air....

Hopefully he will be able to solve this tomorrow with a simply rodding.

Any other suggestions on this or possibilities, cautions, etc?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Never know what will be found in a ventline. I have seen dead squirrels and birds. In the winter, spiderwebs can catch condensate and freeze overnight and do the same thing.


----------



## Roztom1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Other than rodding it and running water down it..is there anything else?

Is it weird for it to be blocked that solidly??

BTW, I am going to have him put a cap on it also..

Tom


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

roztom said:


> Other than rodding it and running water down it..is there anything else?
> 
> Is it weird for it to be blocked that solidly??
> 
> ...



If you put a cap on it, it's going to cause the same issue as a blockage. :whistling2:


----------



## Roztom1 (Oct 6, 2007)

It just got cleared.. Everything is working fine.

I put one of those chimmeny caps on it...Lets the air in, keeps animals, birds, nests, etc. out.

Guys had to take rotor machine up on my pitched roof. They had to put a mini platform up there to work from. The clog was down about 12 ft. GO figure.

All ok now.

Tom


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

problem I see,,,IF its like a dead squirrel and still real solid,,or like a solid mud nest of wasps etc. it will go down and 'maybe' clog at the next restriction(like a stray tree root). HOPING that doesnt hapen to you,,but keep a vigil eye before it 'might' flood some good floors or wreck nice things!!(may take days to appear). Nice to 'know' what was clogging cause its easier to prevent next time. I think you did a GOOD thing by putting a cap on her,,,never understood why they dont start out that way!!
Just as an afterthought,,whenever I do a roof shingle project with a cast stack out the top(hard to seal) I take the cast OFF to below roof line and adapt 3" heavy wall PVC which you can buy roof flashings for,,,and not so many things fit down it!! OLD cast stacks actually flared out above roof which only collects MORE garbage. never found 3" to screw up air sucking ability(and looks nice on roof) just a FWIW!!


----------



## Roztom1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks:

I have run water on all faucets and flushed all toilets for over 1/2 hour.. All seems to be ok... Tried to "flush" debris out..

Will watch it but seems good...:thumbsup:

Tom


----------

